# My Paintings



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

Well I have been painting for a few years now and drawing my entire life. I am 16 and trying to improve my skills. Tell me what ya'll think.


----------



## steffanicgirl (May 4, 2008)

Awesome paintings!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great paintings! You're very talented!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow...*drools* great work!!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Wow - these are good!!


----------



## inthesaddle523 (May 12, 2008)

Wow... your amazing! You have a natural talent!


----------



## shyxpony (May 23, 2008)

:shock: Those are AMAZING! Did you make those on the computer or on paper?

Do you do commissions?


----------



## SureFooting (May 25, 2008)

Those are beautiful! Great job!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

those look great you made them on the computer right? IF you did what did you use?


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Really good!


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

Thanks everyone, yes I do commissions. Yes, made on the computer, I made them in Adobe Photoshop CS2.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

you amaze me! and all that talent and your 16? look out art world


----------



## equinewoods (May 14, 2008)

Thank you so much!!


----------

